# دائرة الصاعق الكهربي



## broinarm (15 مايو 2011)

أحتاج تصميم دائرة الصاعق الكهربي لأستخدمه في الدفاع عن النفس نظرا للظروف الأمنيه السيئه حاليا وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (15 مايو 2011)

أرى أنك وصلت للموضوع


----------



## NASSERHASSEN (18 أغسطس 2011)

مع الشكررررررررررررررررررررررر،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،


----------



## miltronique (21 أغسطس 2011)

اعكس الترانسفورمر


----------

